# Whap kind of piranha?



## mulea (May 19, 2005)

Hi, guys!

I bought 2 Ps little while ago and I've put them into a 55g tank where I already had a caribe. After two days of peace, the caribe [which is greater than other 2 Ps] byte one of them... after another day the poor guy died.
My question for U is: what kind of Piranha is this? I'd say it's a Red, but the golden "ears" are making me not being so sure...
Will U help me identifying it, please?

Thanx!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

looks like a little redbelly to me. The color will darken when they get a little bigger.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

It looks like a baby red to me also, could be different though try posting it in the Identification part.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

looks like a baby red but doesn't have the spots like one tho


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pygo for sure/

My guess is a red belly.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

110% red belly

feed them better and the yellow will turn red


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Pygo for sure/
> 
> My guess is a red belly.


Agreed ^^^

Definitely a pygo, and based on the anal fin color I would say its a red. It is interesting that he does not have the juvenile spots.


----------



## SMTT (May 25, 2007)

Mistake #1 dont mix any fish with a caribe unless its bigger than them especially when the caribe is established in the tank. It looks like a farm raised red. To get more color from them I used alge wafers and krill to promote color. Specturm fish food works well too.

SMTT


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

thats if u can get them on pellets and wafers... i had a hell of a time gettin 2 inch reds on pellets


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id put my money on it being a red as well. but as others have said, that is really wierd how it has NO spots!

my reds never accepted pellets. floating pellets, sinking pellets, big, small...they ignored them all.

it made feeing them interesting though because i had to try to vary their diet a LOT without the pellets. they got a bit of everything to eat.lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would have to agree with the others in saying that it's a P. nattereri (red belly).

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that the fish does have spots, but they're just being washed out by the camera.

You can see what looks like some spotting on the top of his body, just behind the gills.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

RED


----------

